# computer enginnering



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Is anyone in this forum a computer engineer? or majoring in computer engineering in college? I am interested in majoring in computer enginnering and i just had some questions.








-Zach :grin:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I was, and then realised it wasn't what I wanted. I probably could have stayed in, but UT's engineering department is HARD! and my whole first year we didn't do 1 thing on the computers which aggrevated me.

But basically I can answer your questions, and if I can't then I'm sure at least one person here can :wink:


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm Going to community college to do game desgin and programming. i would go to a university, but the community college has the same courses, but for $100 a class!!!`


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

zach1288 said:


> Is anyone in this forum a computer engineer? or majoring in computer engineering in college? I am interested in majoring in computer enginnering and i just had some questions.
> -Zach :grin:


Good start on reading something about computer engineering:
http://www.princetonreview.com/cte/profiles/dayInLife.asp?careerID=42​


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

LoneWolf071 said:


> I'm Going to community college to do game desgin and programming. i would go to a university, but the community college has the same courses, but for $100 a class!!!`


Just take the classes at the CC and then transfer to a university for the degree :wink:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

LoneWolf071 said:


> I'm Going to community college to do game desgin and programming. i would go to a university, but the community college has the same courses, but for $100 a class!!!`


So basically you want to be a software developer and not an engineer.


----------

